# .:Runied



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

*.:Ruined*























































best for last 








skid plate on the ground.. might go lower if i take it off 

not sure if im going to put the CKs back on or sell them for something else. 
XL front with dorbritz swaybar mounts 
RE5 rears 
E3 levelpro 

big thanks to Dorbritz Designs, Bagriders and Truckshop


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

impressive trunk setup, love the layout


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Thats another one for Texas*! :thumbup: 

Looking good bro! :beer:


----------



## mmMKV (Mar 20, 2010)

weakkk, needs to sit on the ground.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks for all your help today guy. :heart:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Dorbitz strikes again. That trunk setup looks fantastic, now get that pig on the ground


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

16v_HOR said:


> Dorbitz strikes again. That trunk setup looks fantastic, now get that pig on the ground


 he lays skid plate with the sway bar still in. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

whitepepper said:


> he lays skid plate with the sway bar still in. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Skid plate delete?  
In all seriousness, I was half kidding, car still looks great as is :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup: That tank looks great. 

Glad you didn't spell "ruined" wrong on the tank lol :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## mmMKV (Mar 20, 2010)

No problemo Jon. Show me a pic!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

**** yeah, texas!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

NICE!!! We need a statewide meet!!!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

Morio said:


> NICE!!! We need a statewide meet!!!:thumbup::beer:


 In the ATX. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Morio said:


> NICE!!! We need a statewide meet!!!:thumbup::beer:


 YES 

i don't drive tho, so y'all need to come to Dallas :heart:


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

whitepepper said:


> In the ATX. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 
gawd yes ic:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

whitepepper said:


> In the ATX. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Sounds good to me!!! 



garwee said:


> gawd yes ic:


 :thumbup::thumbup::beer: 



d.tek said:


> YES
> 
> i don't drive tho, so y'all need to come to Dallas :heart:


 You have plenty of peeps in DFW that would let you ride!!opcorn::laugh::beer:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

true, my car isn't purebred texair so it is not welcome.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

d.tek said:


> true, my car isn't purebred texair so it is not welcome.


 Naaaa your ride is more than welcome!! Hell some of your parts were suppose to go to someone in Texas!! So you are all good!!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Morio said:


> Hell some of your parts were suppose to go to someone in Texas!! So you are all good!!


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

d.tek said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Morio said:


> :laugh:


you're not mad at me right?!!? :laugh::heart:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

im interested in this sway bar mounts. so can i use my oem sway bar, adjustable endlinks with the dorbitz sway tab. and still lay frame on a golf. are the r32's different?


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> im interested in this sway bar mounts. so can i use my oem sway bar, adjustable endlinks with the dorbitz sway tab. and still lay frame on a golf. are the r32's different?


had a chat with Drew today and he doesnt think its possible. if the op gets some adjustable end links I'll try it out on my mk6 GTI.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

d.tek said:


> you're not mad at me right?!!? :laugh::heart:


Lol why would I be mad at you?? You didn't sell a lie to me:beer::beer:

:heart:


----------



## wetwithwaterwings (Jun 8, 2007)

i remember 3 years ago when this guy was like "stock for life". glad he changed his mind. :heart:

we're very lucky to have dorbritz in texas.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

whitepepper's signature explains all i have to say.




looks awesome man!


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

nice! don't see many on RideTech E3 management anymore


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Drew with another sick install. Awesome job and love the car!


----------

